# Pay me now, or PAY me later!



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

I looked at this tree 2 years ago. I guess I was too high priced then, but not now. The 2 small trees slowed it down some before it hit the house (not too much dammage). I guess the good part is that business will probably pick up in this subdivision.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 22, 2005)

oops! that's not what i meant when i said "rock the house"


----------



## Newfie (Feb 22, 2005)

Of course you meant to say "pay me now or pay me MORE later".


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Pay me more? Ok, maybe just a little. 
Oh by the way, that is the neighbors house. It dosn't look it, but very expensive. Property owner decided to let us cut these trees too.

Funny how one little dead tree falling over on the neighbors house makes you want to cut every dead tree you have.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 22, 2005)

Picture 10-step away from the tree!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 22, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Picture 10-step away from the tree!



You dam skippy!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Stumper, 
That's my son, I've been hammering on him about that. I hope it dosn't take a tree hammering on him to convince him to step back at 45* to the fall. 

By the way, I tried to step back in picture 8 too. Didn't work out.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 22, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Stumper,
> That's my son, I've been hammering on him about that. I hope it dosn't take a tree hammering on him to convince him to step back at 45* to the fall.



Have him sign up here. He'll get hammered on plenty!


----------



## Newfie (Feb 22, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Pay me more? Ok, maybe just a little.




Definitely more and not just to teach them a lesson. Legitimately you have a more difficult task at hand to prevent further damage to the house. Not to mention your prices should have gone up at least "just a little" over a two year period.


----------



## DDM (Feb 22, 2005)

or find himself in the fatalities forum


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

Not to mention a complete lack of ppe. 
Wedges, we've got lots of those. Glasses, hardhat, chaps, hearing protection: Ahhhh, who needs it! 

Nice usage of the skidder btw. I like the grapple/rake attachment.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 22, 2005)

TreeJunkie said:


> Not to mention a complete lack of ppe.



At least he was wearing a shirt and long pants.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> At least he was wearing a shirt and long pants.



Yea, it's quite a sight when he cuts in the nude!


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 22, 2005)

i dont think _any _ of us needs to see that


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Yea, it's quite a sight when he cuts in the nude!




Now that's a picture i didn't want in my mind. UGHHH!!!!  Take it away! tAke it away!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

I just noticed something. In pic 9; it's kinda hard to tell, but after seeing 10, i'm not so sure there's any helmet wearing at all going on in this outfit. It might also appear mr. prospector climbs w/ out climbing line as well, and in the first set of pics, he's free climbing. LMFAO Please correct me if my eye sight is bad. Have guidelines been changed in N. Mexico>????Or have we another treescompany on our hands...

Not to mention pic 10 it appears, he may have; or barely missed smashing the ladder.

TOP NOTCH! that's how we do it


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

What ladder?


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, ok, I saw it laying on the ground on the other side of the water meter, just past the fence. Yea, it was close. Couldn't have missed it by more than 20'.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

Pictures can be decieving though. I bet you were wearing a hard hat...


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Treejunkie,
I'll be the first to admit, it wasn't the smartest thing I've ever done not wearing PPE (nope, no hardhat). 

I prefer to do my cutting on the ground (usually wearing PPE), but I do whatever is necessary to get the trees down, so ocasionally I have to climb.
I don't profess to be an arborist (just a dumb old logger), I have no formal education in climbing, and I don't know of any "professional" climbers in the area (I don't think the economy will support them).

You are correct. No climbing line on this tree. Don't know where I'd put it on a dead pine. I did however wrap my safety strap, and a short rope as a secondary attachment to the trunk. Please educate me on the use of a climbing line in a tree like this.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

*No rope... No means of using it?*

Well they say a picture can be worth a thousand words. Well here's a couple of pics that might help describe how you " could" use a climbing line in a tree. 



The benefits are numerous. What if you need something sent up to you? What if you cut your leg, and can't just spike back down the tree? What would you did if this type of situation occurred? How much more difficult would it make it in an aerial rescue scenario? (if the climber has no line)

Possible methods of attachment:

1. Running bowline chokered off on the stem. Basically work on a single rope.
2. Rope guide( preferred method)
3. Friction Saver double wrapped

Even if you don't "need it" It's still a good idea to have it there just in case.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, there are a couple of other examples in this thread.

http://arborist.************/showthread.php?t=17613


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Treejunkie,
Thanks for the constructive criticism.
After your explination, I am ordering a "crash helmet" that will stay on in a tree. Also I intend to keep a climbing rope in every tree I have to climb.
Tomorrow, my son and I will have a "safety meeting".
Thanks for making me stop and think, the A$$ I save may be my own.
I may not be as dumb as I look.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

No problem....
As long as i pass on the word, I've done the right thing. Sorry iif it came out like i was jumping your arse.

TTYL, Safe climbing...


----------



## redprospector (Feb 22, 2005)

Sometimes my arse needs jumping (just be gentle). Keep up the good work.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 22, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 23, 2005)

MB, you're nasty...That was more than i needed to see!  You could have just said group hug.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2005)

Aw, words just ain't the same!


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 23, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Yea, it's quite a sight when he cuts in the nude!



What I mean is I've seen pics of people cutting in shorts. I was also at a friend's house and a tree service came to take out a leaner and the climber and groundman both were not wearing shirts. I thought they would put on shirts when they got started working, but they didn't. The game was called anyway on account of lightning. I've got video of it, but it only shows the climber riding the crane up, and then yelling LIGHTNING! I would post it, but I thought it might have been someone from AS.


----------



## JimR (Feb 23, 2005)

redprospector said:


> Stumper,
> That's my son, I've been hammering on him about that. I hope it dosn't take a tree hammering on him to convince him to step back at 45* to the fall.
> 
> By the way, I tried to step back in picture 8 too. Didn't work out.



Tell him to put some ear muffs on. Say What? Huh,? What did you say?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 23, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> What I mean is I've seen pics of people cutting in shorts. I was also at a friend's house and a tree service came to take out a leaner and the climber and groundman both were not wearing shirts. I thought they would put on shirts when they got started working, but they didn't. The game was called anyway on account of lightning. I've got video of it, but it only shows the climber riding the crane up, and then yelling LIGHTNING! I would post it, but I thought it might have been someone from AS.



Please post the video, this might be interesting. If it is an AS member i have one or two guesses who it might be.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2005)

POST THE VIDEO!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, I'll work on it. Now where did that firewire cable go? :Eye:

Brandon,
You know people in VA?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 23, 2005)

i think i know 1 or two.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, I ordered the firewire cable, card, and editing software to transfer video to the computer on Monday. It should be here any day now. I also located the specific tape with the footage on it. It's really only a few minutes worth of video. I should try to catch other tree work on tape. That would be cool. Later, Roger.


----------

